# One Small Step



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first thread on your brilliant sketches and art section. It is not strictly WH 40k, but is a mix of the hobby and too many hours of playing fallout new vegas. Just wondering what you all think; thanks!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It is good mate.  

Have you considered using an image hosting website so you can post bigger pictures on here?


----------

